# XP843 vs XP842



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am looking at the rainshadow rx8 xp842&3. What are your opinions of these two blanks. I mainly throw super spook jrs and tails. I was thinking more along the lines of the 843 but am worried it might be too stiff of backbone or the 842 not have enough backbone. Never laid hands on these blanks so your opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

My personal opinion.... 843 cut to 6'6" (or even left at 84") is the best all around rod for the coast. You can easily throw tails, tops, and corkys and have plenty of backbone to easily handle any reds or that 10lb trout.

Although, if you stick to SS jrs and tails you can easily get away with the 842. 

Again, this is my personal preference. Id try to find someone near you and get your hands on them before buying.


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Does the 843 have some flex in it or is it pretty stiff?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I like them 843 over the 842. Especially for big tops. I personal like the rx8 xsw72 mL. This blank has a faster tip but rated 1/4-5/8. It works great on light jig heads and handles a big top water! Not sure where you are but you are welcome to come and put your hands on both . I have a ip842, xp843 and the xsw72ML built.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

My bad.... Specs for xsw72ML is 1/8-5/8


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I build more of the 842's than the 843's, I have not tried the xsw, the 842 with a trim here and there has become one of my more popular rods. But you cant go wrong with any of them. IMO.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

The XP843 has a lot more flex then most of the Med-MedH's out there. I got one a couple of weekends ago at FTU. I mocked up a reel seat and reel on it, and it has great balance even at 7'.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I build most of my rods on the 842.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

For Texas the 842 wins when throwing tails and SS Jrs and up to full size Skitterwalks. If going to Top Dogs, full size Spooks or a popping cork/croaker then the 843 works best. I prefer to finesse the fish rather than force it so I favor the slightly lighter action. my .02 only...


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I like the 842 for corkys, sm topwaters, and free-lining things like DOA shrimp. I like the 843 for assassins, and med topwaters


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

If I had to make that choice myself I would go with the 843. Mine are GLoomis IM6's that I built many years ago. I also have a couple of 842's that I love to use when fishing birds with small spoons and touts. But if I were wade fishing an area that held a lot of reds, I would prefer the 843--more hook-setting power. Eventually you will want one of each. Now that I mainly use a popping cork with lures or bait I have gone to the 845's. The two XP845's that I use I got from Lance at Swampland Tackle.


----------

